# 100 miler Nutrition and diet prep



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm looking to do more 100 mile endurance and few 24 hour races next season. Currently I'm doing 50 mile and 6 hour races. I did some searching but I was unable to find a diet program to complement my training. Does anyone have one they would like to share or point me into a direction to find one? I know every body is different but I'm just looking for a base program I can tweak for myself. 

Thanks in advance.


----------

